
JavaScript image pipelining: any ideas? - benhoyt
http://blog.micropledge.com/2007/06/javascript-image-pipelining/
======
antirez
This can sound stupid maybe, but what about to design for not having the
problem in the first stage? (i.e. no corners nor shadows). Also make sure it's
a matter of transfer time and not a rendering speed issue.

Btw some day ago I released this little tool called wbox (
<http://hping.org/wbox> ), probably I good feature to add is to try to fetch
all the js/css/images data like a real browser and time it in order to tell
what is really taking time.

